# RIP Metal



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

Well this morning I found Marissa had eaten him but her abdomen was open so they did mate and now Metal is only a mutilated abdomen end and a few claws and wings. So sad.  She didn't eat the crickets but she ate him. Why did this happen? Her, Metal and another male were in the cage for a week before this tradgedy. At least he died happy.


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

bad idea to leave males with females unattended sometimes but you prob did not give him any way to escape if he was trying to flee either i would of at least watched them if you were going to rebreed them and just make sure a connection was made then let them go at their business!


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2009)

I had them together with a bunch of crickets because Marissa needed to mate and she did mate but then ate him.


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

well glad that has never happened to me as all of the species I had and mated had 100 percent survival of the males dont know why some end up eaten maybe pore timing on escaping or something but guess your prob lose another male sooner or later the same way and that includes my creobroter gemmatus of my own and bred them and no male deaths !


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

Rest in Pieces amirite?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 24, 2009)

Bassist, i was drinking coke :&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2009)

Well maybe u will get babies! he wouldn't live much longer anyways.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, dude you should have made sure she ate before...shes gotta be full to prevent stuff like that.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 24, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah, dude you should have made sure she ate before...shes gotta be full to prevent stuff like that.


Yeah. I hate to admit it Agent A, but he's right. It looks as though you scored another first on the forum, allowing a poor male to spend the night alone with a hungry female. You sealed his doom! :huh:


----------



## sbugir (Sep 24, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. I hate to admit it Agent A, but he's right. It looks as though you scored another first on the forum, allowing a poor male to spend the night alone with a hungry female. You sealed his doom! :huh:


You hate to admit that I'n right? That's not nice Phil    Nah, I'm pretty sure i know what you meant


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 25, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> You hate to admit that I'n right? That's not nice Phil    Nah, I'm pretty sure i know what you meant


I'm sure that by now, lemmiwinks, you realize that I _wanted_ you to be wrong! I had hoped that such a young lad could not be so flagrantly flagitious and unconscionably unconcerned as to have perpetrated such a peccadillo, but alas, your insinuation is incontrovertible!


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

there were crickets in the cage when they mated. I was sleeping when the whole thing happened, sleeping!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

no excuse! you killed him. I can't see how you're going to sleep ever again =p


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

you know, I don't like all these mean comments just because Metal was eaten. It's nature, it happens, it was my mantis, and I have plenty of other males. I read that cannabalizm can actually help the babies.


----------



## massaman (Sep 25, 2009)

well we all take in good and mean comments and well you may not like them but it is called "tough love" and you looked like you needed it and may need alot more if you plan to ever be good at raising mantids!


----------



## massaman (Sep 25, 2009)

here is some basic information before you breed any species you feed them in advanced and make sure they get plenty to eat before you introduce them and mate them and never leave food items in there with a mating mantis they can interfere with their mating and could of harmed or killed both of them and you would of had nothing and nothing to show for the work you put into mating them and you need to go back and relearn how to rear and raise a praying mantis and really learn what you must do and not do and how anyone could be negligent and have as much experience as you did then somethings not right and either your just not capable or something and I have even less experience and maybe a year at most and know most of this already on the does and donts of mating them and how to avoid them being eaten or one of them dying in the mating process!


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope i never experience that!

im always so nervous when mating mantids.. i try to keep and eye on them 24/7 but we all know you can't do that as you could be there for days!

so sorry for your loss  

i got a pair of creobroter gemmatus this morning. ive heard the females can be quite aggressive towards the males.

luckily major vex mated them for me before he sent them off!


----------



## massaman (Sep 25, 2009)

Always had good luck breeding every species of mantis I have and had 0 fatalities of males being eaten as every mating the male has gotten away and its do to the fact that I always make sure the female gets fed before hand and when a mantis does not want to mate then always wait another day to try again but sometimes its hard to rebreed a species when the female and male both wont cooperate no matter how many times you reintroduce them to each other!


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

well look, Marissa is quite plump and may lay eggs in a few weeks.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

are you trying to justify your actions?


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

Opivy said:


> are you trying to justify your actions?


no. Look, every now and then a mantis male dies in the line of duty, it's mother nature's plan. If God planned Metal to live, it wouldn't have mattered if Marissa was starving, he wouldn't have died. God plans how things happen, it might seem creul now, but Metal will be in the next generation, and things might be better in the long run. Marissa may lay more eggs, and my mantis rearing skill may become better. Everything happens for a reason, and apparantly God had planned for Metal to die like this at the time he did, but in the end things will be worth the loss of *1* little insect. You know what they say, sometimes for one thing to live, something else must die.


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i got a pair of creobroter gemmatus this morning. ive heard the females can be quite aggressive towards the males.luckily major vex mated them for me before he sent them off!


As far as I have seen, receptive female C. gemmatus aren't very aggressive towards males, unless he runs up to her face and grabs her. Micake mated with both of my males, and one was in the cage all night with her (I went to bed before they finished), and the next morning they both were fine.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

Take it easy, I'm only messing with you.

But as others have pointed out, god didn't kill your male. You made a mistake, - live and learn.


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Take it easy, I'm only messing with you.But as others have pointed out, god didn't kill your male. You made a mistake, - live and learn.


God didn't kill him, he let Marissa kill him, but it is part of his plan, and his plan is never wrong. Even when the worst things happen, better things eventually come.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

take responsibility man. You're playing it off like you had no control over the situation.


----------



## massaman (Sep 25, 2009)

dont try to reason with agent as he dont take to well to reason and logic


----------



## massaman (Sep 25, 2009)

well would hate to see him actually try to rear those expensive species if he is not capable of even maintaining a creobroter species or unable to breed them without being incompetent !


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

massaman said:


> well would hate to see him actually try to rear those expensive species if he is not capable of even maintaining a creobroter species or unable to breed them without being incompetent !


I can keep a Creobroter. Anyway Metal, Marissa, and another male were in a net cage for a week with plenty of food and it just so happened that Marissa ate Metal. And if anyone else were to say they're male got eaten, I'm sure you guys wouldn't be saying it's all their fault or anything else like you have been to me.


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

here. see what the reaction was to another male being eaten was:

Look at this all of you!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 25, 2009)

agent A said:


> I can keep a Creobroter. Anyway Metal, Marissa, and another male were in a net cage for a week with plenty of food and it just so happened that Marissa ate Metal. And if anyone else were to say they're male got eaten, I'm sure you guys wouldn't be saying it's all their fault or anything else like you have been to me.


I think you're right. A lot of people keep males and females in net cubes together, when mating, and sometimes regardless of what precautions a person takes, the male gets eaten. It just happens sometimes, it's the nature of the beast. I don't think you should take their criticism too personally though. Most of them are just giving you a hard time for the fun of it. You know, teasing?


----------



## bassist (Sep 25, 2009)

agent A said:


> no. Look, every now and then a mantis male dies in the line of duty, it's mother nature's plan. If God planned Metal to live, it wouldn't have mattered if Marissa was starving, he wouldn't have died. God plans how things happen, it might seem creul now, but Metal will be in the next generation, and things might be better in the long run. Marissa may lay more eggs, and my mantis rearing skill may become better. Everything happens for a reason, and apparantly God had planned for Metal to die like this at the time he did, but in the end things will be worth the loss of *1* little insect. You know what they say, sometimes for one thing to live, something else must die.


Not this again.


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> I think you're right. A lot of people keep males and females in net cubes together, when mating, and sometimes regardless of what precautions a person takes, the male gets eaten. It just happens sometimes, it's the nature of the beast. I don't think you should take their criticism too personally though. Most of them are just giving you a hard time for the fun of it. You know, teasing?


yeah well it's repeatative, I shouldn't be the only target of teasing. I am more capable of rearing mantids than you think. I have just managed to get a female to lay ooths, and issue I once had, and I ask a lot of questions when I am concerned, which my school princapal says is a sign of strength to ask questions


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

Amanda is right. But the reason you are a target of teasing is because you're stubborn. It's just comical


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Amanda is right. But the reason you are a target of teasing is because you're stubborn. It's just comical


how am I stubborn?


----------



## bassist (Sep 25, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Amanda is right. But the reason you are a target of teasing is because you're stubborn. It's just comical


Imo he's beyond stubborn he has to be a troll I tell you. D:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 25, 2009)

agent A said:


> yeah well it's repeatative, I shouldn't be the only target of teasing. I am more capable of rearing mantids than you think. I have just managed to get a female to lay ooths, and issue I once had, and I ask a lot of questions when I am concerned, which my school princapal says is a sign of strength to ask questions


Me? Um, I thought I was agreeing with you. I don't think that there is anything wrong with asking questions. I'm a big advocate of thinking for ones self and asking a lot of questions.


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2009)

bassist said:


> Imo he's beyond stubborn he has to be a troll I tell you. D:


hey I am not that stubborn! a lot of times I am overwhelmed by multiple opinions.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 25, 2009)

The 'teasing' in this thread are people trying to help you learn. If you weren't stubborn you would have considered that 'Metal' dying possibly could have been avoided. Not just reasoning it was an act of god.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm kinda split on this one. I don't think it's right for anyone to call you incompetent. Especially if they never put punctuation marks in their posts  . True it could have been avoided but we learn from mistakes. I wouldn't say it is God's fault but true, everything does happen for a reason. I'm not gonna condemn you, just be careful next time.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 25, 2009)

agent A said:


> how am I stubborn?


When you asked us all to look at your website, months ago, Rick pointed out that it is extremely unlikely, if not impossible, for a mantis to eat a turtle, and I or someone else told you that the material that makes an ooth is _not_ the female's urine, but those errors are still there, today.

I, for one, was not trying to teach you anything; I was just extremely irritated by your post. You use terms like "tragedy," but apparently enjoy such descriptions as "now Metal is only a mutilated abdomen end and a few claws and wings." In a later post, though, the tragedy become's God's will and all for the best. I think that that is the post where you use the word "I" five times in one sentence. Also, if you can't see the difference between Kruszakus's post and yours, you may want to study it until you do. I don't know whether or not you are a "good" kid, Agent A, but I do know that you are extraordinarily annoying and wonder if you don't do this deliberately, at least on occasion, for effect. You love to see that thread flag turn red, whether it is due to an interesting discussion or just because people are provoked into zapping you.

Ah! Now I feel better!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 25, 2009)

Agent A, Phil is exactly right. And I just posted in another thread that I thought your behavior was getting 'better'...after reading this one, I see I was wrong.  Since I didn't see every thread plastered with one of your replies...I took it to be a good sign.

My thread to poke fun at your 'catastrophe' thread was just to show you how rediculous your posts can be. Like Phil, I don't know if you're a good kid or not. In this forum you have been simply annoying and I was mostly trying to point that out to you. Really.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> When you asked us all to look at your website, months ago, Rick pointed out that it is extremely unlikely, if not impossible, for a mantis to eat a turtle, and I or someone else told you that the material that makes an ooth is _not_ the female's urine, but those errors are still there, today.I, for one, was not trying to teach you anything; I was just extremely irritated by your post. You use terms like "tragedy," but apparently enjoy such descriptions as "now Metal is only a mutilated abdomen end and a few claws and wings." In a later post, though, the tragedy become's God's will and all for the best. I think that that is the post where you use the word "I" five times in one sentence. Also, if you can't see the difference between Kruszakus's post and yours, you may want to study it until you do. I don't know whether or not you are a "good" kid, Agent A, but I do know that you are extraordinarily annoying and wonder if you don't do this deliberately, at least on occasion, for effect. You love to see that thread flag turn red, whether it is due to an interesting discussion or just because people are provoked into zapping you.
> 
> Ah! Now I feel better!


HAHA wow, side of Phil I've never seen before. Well I say I'd have to agree just based on posts I've happened to read. And the whole "can't wait until she lays an ooth" thing.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 25, 2009)

agent A said:


> God didn't kill him, he let Marissa kill him, but it is part of his plan, and his plan is never wrong. Even when the worst things happen, better things eventually come.


Ehh... that isn't of ANY influence :&gt;

Phil and kamakiri are right.

You're pretty much annoying to let it come to the point, as i don't want to lie.

(But when i joined up, i was probably annoying and my spelling was pure ######)

But hey i changed. you can too if you want.

I suggest just gaining more experience in keeeping and breeding and browsing trough some old (hot)topic here.

I spent 4 months on this forum without any posting but just reading.

Really it helps  

EDIT: oh and before i forget, we are NOT "cyberbulying" you.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 25, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Ehh... that isn't of ANY influence :&gt;Phil and kamakiri are right.
> 
> You're pretty much annoying to let it come to the point, as i don't want to lie.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA :lol: that's funny because I have noticed a change. Just saying. And yeah, reading (just like listening) is a lot more beneficial than posting (talking).


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay, enough's enough. It is clear that Agent A does not yet have the maturity to contribute positive things to the forum community. Despite (perhaps) his best intentions, his posts do little but draw attention to himself (instead of the subject= mantids). Rather than suspend him again or worse yet, ban him, he has earned himself (on account of his age= 12) the consolation prize. While banned members cannot read posts on the forum, Agent A will henceforth be allowed to read topics but not post in them until a "reasonable amount" of time has passed.

Fair, I think. Thank you to everybody that been patient with our moderation of his comments. He has been given more than sufficient notice by all three admins and myself that his behavior was being scrutinized.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 26, 2009)

Quick Update:

Agent A has replied via PM that he thinks these terms are fair. If anybody wishes not to receive PM's from Agent A, avail yourself of the Block Sender option.


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2009)

Would you believe - I've had to take advantage of that PM blocker already.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Peter. Seems fair, as reading is way more important than posting (for some users that is).


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

Ian said:


> Would you believe - I've had to take advantage of that PM blocker already.


Nice isn't it? I did it a long time ago but only for one member.


----------



## massaman (Sep 26, 2009)

well sometimes posting will help advance the learning when reading alone is not enough!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Nice isn't it? I did it a long time ago but only for one member.


+1 or +2 or whatever!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 26, 2009)

massaman said:


> well sometimes posting will help advance the learning when reading alone is not enough!


Most of the questions could have been answered by using the search bar....


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> +1 or +2 or whatever!


Uh +2 here too, and recently.   :lol:


----------



## massaman (Sep 26, 2009)

well if you post and dont try to make yourself a total noob and open yourself up to anything good or bad!


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 26, 2009)

i think you should let him be. his a kid, his only learning!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 27, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i think you should let him be. his a kid, his only learning!


I respectfully disagree. Here in the states, parents, schools and society have become far too permissive of undesireable and rude behavior. I like Peter's solution since I generally do not like banning members completely. Some restriction is prudent in this case.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 27, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I respectfully disagree. Here in the states, parents, schools and society have become far too permissive of undesireable and rude behavior. I like Peter's solution since I generally do not like banning members completely. Some restriction is prudent in this case.


+1. Though I think this is happening world wide, but significantly in the states.

Besides my parents of course.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 27, 2009)

Spare the rod spoil the child.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 27, 2009)

lol. "I'm completely against spankings... I say _spare_ the rod, and _spoil_ the child".


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 27, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i think you should let him be. his a kid, his only learning!


You are a very nice person, Becky, but I think that this lad has problems beyond those of being young. He doesn't seem to learn at all, does he?

On a more cheerful note, I see that you have every species of mantis (both of them!) to be found in New Zealand! What common name do you use for Miomantis cafra, Springbok mantis?


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree Emile, completely. And Phil, what a way to get off topic. :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> You are a very nice person, Becky, but I think that this lad has problems beyond those of being young. He doesn't seem to learn at all, does he?On a more cheerful note, I see that you have every species of mantis (both of them!) to be found in New Zealand! What common name do you use for Miomantis cafra, Springbok mantis?


i didn't think that they had a common name yet so i just call them miomantis caffra


----------



## sbugir (Sep 27, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i didn't think that they had a common name yet so i just call them miomantis caffra


Springbook Mantis?


----------

